# Will they go up ever. Very concerned



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

We have a nearly 7 month old GSD and his one ear stands and the other does not. I am worried it wont go up at all. I think about a month ago they were both up for a couple of days and sometimes when he runs in the house they are both up. Should I go ahead and tape them to be on the safe side. One of our friends have a GSD from the same breeder and they said thier dogs ear didn't go up until around 7 months, but everything I am hearing on here is making me wonder. He just recently lost his puppy teeth and still has molers coming in. I am going to check with the breeder to see what my options are. ANY ADVICE is much needed. Thanks


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi,

personally i would not tape his ears yet. if you know another pup's ears from his litter didnt stand until 7 months his probably wont either

also, i read that while they are still teething, all the calcium goes to the teeth. once he's done the calcium i guess re-directs itself to fortify his ears.

i bet they'll naturally be standing in 2 weeks.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Your GSD is doing well. As long as teeth are coming in the ears will be inconsistent.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have waited this long because I was told by others it would be ok...but I would rather do it before it is too late..Even someone from the vets office said it might be too late...I hear conflicting stories. I Guess what I am getting at is will it hurt to do it anyway to be safe?


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

I couldn't tell you, I have not taped any of my dogs ears. Our oldest GSD did take a very long time for her ears to stand up. We were concerned also, but finally the ears did stand up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Absolutely you should tape now. You should have started taping at the 6 month mark if they werent standing. Not saying it's too late, but it's definitely not too early. Be proactive - it's not going to do any damage.

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

How old was she when they finally stood up?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Almost 7 months is really late for ears to come up and don't be too surprised if it doesn't come up even with taping at this point. I would have started taping a month ago.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Read up on the other posts in this 'Ears Up????' Subject and what people did and what worked. 

Seems to me at 7 months you may want to think about doing something, but READ UP~


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

We just taped them today...and he is still teething. I looked in his mouth and he still had teeth that were coming in. Hope it works


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

They have stood up before, so it is not like they have never been up, but it goes back and forth.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

My boy is 6 mo old and his ears have not come up yet either, we brought him to the breeder and had her tape his ears up and as soon as we got home he shook his head so much everything came off so that attempt didnt work, then we tried doing it our selves and he had it all off in about an hour so I have pretty much given up and am just hoping his ears will someday go up on there own I want them up because that is how a german shepherd is supposed to look and will be dissapointed if they never stand but I wont love him any less. best of luck to you


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's ears stood on and off all through his young puppy hood. More often they were floppy. At nine months one has stood and remains standing. The other stands more than it flops - but for some reason, early morning it flops. I guess it needs some cafine to get it kick started in the morning.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good news....took the tape off and his one ear that I was concerned with is up..they are still wobbly when he runs but they will toughen up soon I hope. He is just a late bloomer. : )


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I know it's a relief when you know they are going to come up....do you give him a lot of raw bones and bully sticks? Chewing helps....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If they start to come down, I wouldn't hesitate to tape them right back up.


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I will def tape them back up...keep a close eye on it. He gets yogurt everyday, but I was told that he can get an upset stomach with raw hides. Does that sound right?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No rawhide, go to the grocery store and get soup bones (marrow bones), knuckle bones and freeze them, also bully sticks are great...I can't find them in the store but I have ordered them through Amazon. I suggest the jumbo 12" ones...


----------



## Aldo (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been watching the same thing with my pup. I posted some time back about his left ear being grabbed by a child, and that ear has lagged behind. He'll be 6 months in a bit over a week, and has been bringing in REAL teeth (and it's painful watching...alright, sometimes PULLING...puppy teeth come out). I picked up some BreathRite strips (and false eyelash glue...thanks whoever did that) but that was >2 weeks ago, and keep changing my mind. I'm about ready to brace the left ear as it is more floppy, and is NEVER up unless his head is tilted. Maybe it'll make ME feel better!


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Plese consider gluing the ears instead, as taping has drawbacks. With gluing I've seen ears go up as late as 11 months. 

Luckily, Eva's ears were both up at 11 weeks, no gluing or taping.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a new little lady we purchased on 06/29, her dob is 11/2. One ear was down. Two weeks later both ears are up. Yes occasionally she gets a little floppy but both are up. Her breeder stated she had shortly before finished teething. So she was basically days short of 8 months when they went up. I hope this gives you hope. (But yes if they had not within 2 weeks I was going to tape).


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our pups ears were up and down, up and down, eventually both up... they flopped all kinds of directions when they were teething. For a while Uschi looked like she was signaling a left turn. Like others have said, if they were up once, they'll go back. Part of the fun of shepherds!


----------



## Aldo (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I tried to 'Breathe Right' and false-eyelash glue his left ear...and he was NOT cooperative. Even with two of us we had a VERY hard time. And he dug it out (couldn't really even get a pair in and get it STRAIGHT UP). Count me concerned...he'll be 6 months old next week. Still has puppy teeth, but I want his ears up!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Aldo, my pup is 8 and a bit months and one of her ears has NEVER gone up. I tried the strips with her and had the same problem and her ears became all red and irritated ( had to end up with a steroid spray to calm the inflammation down) and so I have glued them together using Tear Mender fabric glue. It's been a week and somehow she got them apart yesterday and they stood perfectly for about an hour! So have re-glued them but I guess there is still hope for mine so must be for yours


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

When Reno and Kahn(RIP) were younger I would put a couple table spoons of plain yogurt into one of their feedings each day. It helped with the ears during the teething time. Both of Phoebe's ears were up when we brought her home but now one has flopped over lol. 

I am not sure what the site is I will try to find out when I go back to the trainers in a week or so, but they sell pre-fab molds that you can easily tape into the ear and it wont irritate them. One of the guys at the club did it to their pup at around 6 months and now they stand just fine.


----------

